# Compaq Contura 4/25



## rlperez (Feb 1, 2000)

'I have a Compaq Contura as above (I think its called an "Aero" in th US) running win3.1 and I accidentally deleted the video driver. Now all I get is a flashing screen on statup. Where can I get a driver and how do I install it? Also, I want to format th HD and load Win95. Is it OK to do this with Compaq. I cann't get to the BIOS setting, just the startup screen. How does one get to the BIOS setup in Compaq? Thanks for your help')


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

On Compaq's i have worked on, the bios is actually a small program loaded onto the hard drive. It is accessed at boot up when you see a large white box in the top right cornor flashing you hit the F10 key. I dont know anything about your specific computer(never heard of it) but you should be able to download the bios and probably any upgrades if available from the Compaq web site. If you have the system resourses such as enough memory, hard disk size etc... you can load Win95.


----------

